

Linux Trojan “Hand of Thief” ungloved - queeerkopf
http://blog.avast.com/2013/08/27/linux-trojan-hand-of-thief-ungloved/

======
queeerkopf
I find it interesting that it detects if it's run in a VM or chroot and then
exits.

It seems Linux Desktop is now mainstream enough to have become a target for
malware. So is there already a good free anti virus solution for linux? (I had
a short look at clamav, but it seems targeted mainly at windows viruses and
seems not too reliable at detecting them ...)

